
The Year of Linux on the (Windows) Desktop – WSL Tips and Tricks - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheYearOfLinuxOnTheWindowsDesktopWSLTipsAndTricks.aspx
======
finchisko
Even-though I'm not huge Windows fan, I like to watch Scott Hanselman's
videos. He's smart and funny, but hope he's wrong with "The year of Linux on
the (Windows)". Not sure what is the Microsoft's initiative with WSL, but if I
were them, I would be very careful. WSL can be two sided sword for them. I
think for most Linux users, WSL is not enough to switch to Windows (there will
be some, but talking about majority here). So IMO WSL will attract Windows
user to Linux and not the other way round. Those same users may later discover
that, they're actually more productive in Linux and eventually migrate away
from Windows. Microsoft is also giving good reasons to do so (telemetry,
forced updates,...). Almost hear Satya Nadella singing Ariana Grande's – No
Tears Left To Cry :D

~~~
holografix
I view this from an entire different perspective. WSL has nothing to do with
Linux it’s 99% about MacOS.

A lot of developers wouldn’t consider a move to Windows in the past because
they’re we’re far too used to the gorgeous, hassle free version of Linux that
is MacOS.

Now give Windows a way for people to keep using most if not all of their dev
stack, earn street cred by creating a very nice skinny IDE (VSC) and
capitalise on Apple putting out disappointing Macs... a lot of Mac devs made
the jump.

~~~
finchisko
People bitch about the mac all the time. And yes, regular Joes disappointed of
mac might migrate to Windows (but not because of WSL). But I doubt there will
be significantly large group of macOS developers, that rely on *NIX command
line tools willing to migrate to WIN because of WSL. Yes, they may "threaten"
on forums, they will, but in reality only few do. :D I would rather install
Linux on mac and recycle the hw than buy new PC with Windows. Of course for
non heavy terminal users, WSL and Windows might be good option.

But IMO we might both be correct. It's not mutual exclusive. Time will tell.

------
slededit
Its ironic that Linux (i.e. the kernel) is the one part of the operating
system explicitly _not_ being used in WSL. GNU userspace may have won a
victory but its sad its not under its own name.

~~~
pjmlp
Technically it is GNU/Windows, but Linux was won the market share among common
people, and yeah I don't think FSF will find it amusing.

However, I bet if Microsoft had improved the original POSIX personality on NT
instead of the way it dealt with it, Linux would probably never won't the
hearts of the other UNIX vendors.

Many of us only jumped into GNU/Linux, because it provided a path to use the
work of the university computers at home, Windows 95 wouldn't do it and
getting NT 3.51 with the respective hardware was too expensive.

~~~
slededit
At that time they thought they could destroy Unix. Its interesting to think of
what could have been, but it was never a real possibility as far as microsoft
was concerned.

~~~
pjmlp
They could have destroyed UNIX, traditional commercial UNIXes that is, like
SGI and such.

Many UNIX customers were in the process of evaluating their workstation story
related to hardware and license costs, eyeing a possible switch to NT
Workstations.

That did not happen, because GNU/Linux came into the scene and many saw there
an opportunity to improve it and get a pass porting their UNIX software into
it instead, while using commodity PC hardware, specially as BSD future was
still being decided.

Without BSD and GNU/Linux, the future would have looked much different.

Instead BSD and GNU/Linux were the ones killing commercial UNIXes.

------
tracer4201
I installed all of this with Ubuntu so i could mimic my development
environment I have on my Mac with zsh.

Running apt-get to install some packages was orders of magnitude slower than
it should be.

Doing a Google search at the time showed some Github discussions with no
resolution. I wad far from the only one.

Unless they've fixed it, I have no use for this.

